
ES6 tips and tricks to make your code cleaner, shorter, and easier to read - kiyanwang
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/make-your-code-cleaner-shorter-and-easier-to-read-es6-tips-and-tricks-afd4ce25977c
======
ChuckMcM
dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16308438](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16308438)
? or vice versa?

